
Show HN: Forecast popular times of public businesses and analytics - veraero
https://besttime.app/
======
veraero
Similar to Google maps Popular times, but with more functionality

BestTime.app forecasts how busy public businesses will be. All you have to do
is type the name and address of the public business. For each public business
BestTime will try to forecast:

* how busy it will be per hour

* how busy it is now (live)

* list of the visitor peaks per day

* list of all busy hours

* list of all quiet hours

* at what time most people go and leave

* a week overview

* Dynamic data like (time remaining until next peak, or quiet hour)

* All data will be available through the Developers API

* create a dashboard overview with all analyses

Register for free to create a detailed dashboard for your favorite venue. Use
the 'compare venues' demo without registration to compare the busyness of all
your favorite places

You could use the tool to find popular bars for tonight ️, or see which gym ️
️ in your neighborhood is the quietest. During COVID-19 the tool is useful to
see when the supermarkets in your neighborhood are not too busy.

Who else could use this? \- Marketing researchers \- Websites with curated
lists of bars (e.g. Best bars in New York City)

Please let me know if you have any feedback or (partnership) ideas for tools I
can build on top of this API.

